# 3SDM 0.01 vs. Miro 111



## .:baker (Jun 10, 2004)

I am trying to figure something out... 

I know these 2 wheels are very similar... However... 

1) What are they made of? low pressure cast, material?
a) what is stronger?
2) depth of concave. 18x8.5 ET35? does anyone have specs on the concave and how it is cut? sure 8.5 wheels with same ET will no doubt have similar curves, but where do they start? any cut away profile images? 

any thing else that would sway me to buy one over the other? 

Miro111



















3SDM 0.01

























unless they are in fact made by the same exact people.. then it doesnt matter. ;-)


----------



## .:baker (Jun 10, 2004)

bump.. sorry for the rush.. but my car is in the body shop and in need of new kicks.. but i am pretty sure i know the answer to this. it seems most RaderWerk wheels are made by the same people that make Miro wheels, AvantGarde wheels, 3SDM wheels, Klutch Republic wheels, and ConceptOne wheels. 

Rotiform wheels are made in China. 

If you want to do something different than anyone else, you'll need $5,000 or more. If not; we are all lemmings. :wave:


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

To clarify, the 3SDM 0.01 is indeed the same as the Miro and the Raderwerks variants. 

It is from a foundry in Italy, and there was no one in the UK offering this particular wheel, so 3SDM picked up that torch to offer this design into the UK market. 

All of their other designs, however, will be uniquely their own and exclusive to them.


----------

